# Making kerf cuts equal distance apart for diamond wine rack.



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello all, I need to make a series of kerf cuts to build a diamond wine rack. I am using 11/16 Square Hemlock and I would like the bottle holes to be 4" x 4". I need the cut to be exactly 4 inches apart obviously so is there some type of jig I could make to run this through the tablesaw. I am thinking I could cut up a bunch of kerfs in this hemlock and then later cut these to size and fit together to construct a diamond lattice which I then install in a cabinet. The lengths of hemlock are about 5'. The lattice would be fitted into a 31 5/8 x 12 5/8 cabinet. Should I cut hemlock lengths shorter or wait till I've done all the kerfs? I want to avoid waste as much as possible. 
Please see the diagram and test cut pics.
Thank you.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Once you milled all the sticks to dim, I'd do a mock up in junk wood to get the bottle area and half lap, (kerf) angles dialed in. I'd make a dado sled for the TS, with the half lap angle fixed to the sled. Gang the sticks, secure them to the sled and cut them all at once then slide the gang to the next half lap and repeat.

But only if I intended to make multiple wine racks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*shelf spacing ...*

The same process would work for your equally spaced dado on the strips as show here. By inserting a "lock block" in the initial dado, then the others progressively, you can make multiples at that spacing;

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/shelf-spacing-made-simple-using-ras-47095/


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A good job for a ras.


----------

